# IE zeigt Bilder nicht an.



## neownd (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Ich habe zwei verschiedene Webserver auf zwei verschiedenen Rootservern.

Auf dem einen Webserver zeigt der Internet-Explorer alle Bilder meiner Seite an, auf dem anderen fehlen häufig die gleichen drei Hintergrundbilder. Auf dem fehlerhaften Server funktionieren die Bilder nur, wenn ich auf Firefox zurückgreife.

Leider benutzen die meisten Besucher der Seite, die in Zukunft nur noch auf dem fehlerhafetne Server laufen kann, den Internet-Explorer.

Fehlerhaft: www.cnxnet.org
Fuktioniert: www.cnxnet.de/v5

Gemeint ist das obere Hintergrundbild über "Kundenlogin" und die beiden Übergänge rechts und links zu den grauen Karos. Wenn man einen Link betätigt, werden diese Bilder manchmal nicht angezeigt. 

Was kann ich machen?


----------

